# Marshall, MN - 2011 Silverado pickup/plow/sander



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Silverado extended cab
Snowex tailgate sander
Blizzard 8ft plow
Truck has 56,000 miles/auto
$16,000


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You'll get a better response with photos


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> You'll get a better response with photos


I see it...


----------

